# a few scraps from a clueless beginner eager to learn!



## Medley (Nov 3, 2016)

Evening, TC! :0

So, I been on this forum for a few days now, mostly just listening to what everyone else enjoys and trying to find what appeals to me personally. This has been a very humbling experience so far, and I hope to have learned even more by the time I get back to composing.

So....A bit of background about myself and these snippets. My experience with classical is very limited which is why I sought out this forum. At the time that I wrote these pieces, I only had one single pianist within my entire music collection! On top of that, I haven't had much actual training or tutoring within the area of music. I could not describe to you any basic chords to save my own life.

I've simply been very impatient with that part, where you sit down and you memorize what each chord is called and the notes that make them up. I much prefer to go and listen to the arts in action, and I just use the intuition formed from listening to write my own things. I'd like to try and change that a bit, though, and go back over everything I skipped.

Anyway.....now you know where I'm coming from on these brief song ideas. Please leave any feedback you might have, don't be shy to hurt my feelings  believe me i have been all over the internets, medley can handle himself

Keep in mind that all of these are incomplete ideas, I plan on doing alot more with them in the near future. just putting that out there for anyone who wonders why they're so short


__
https://soundcloud.com/xlhellylx%2Freveries-the-sanctuary-in-the-sky-1


__
https://soundcloud.com/xlhellylx%2Fa-fair-countess


__
https://soundcloud.com/xlhellylx%2Fc-1-2


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Very good work. Like the first one best but are all good last piece is nice too.


----------



## Medley (Nov 3, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Very good work. Like the first one best but are all good last piece is nice too.


y-you really mean it? >_> dont be afraid of pointing out any flaws or mistakes lol I really do want to make sure I do my best on this. either way, thank you for your kind words, the first is also my personal favourite


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

My pleasure, the first piece is quite strong good structure and sounds great....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Very good work. Like the first one best but are all good last piece is nice too.


I agree with Mr Eddie .


----------



## Medley (Nov 3, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I agree with Mr Eddie .


D'aww, thanks :]

I really do hope you fellas aren't holding anything back for my sake, though, haha. I kinda get a bit paranoid when I share my work with friends of mine and they all tell me it's good. I'm honestly kinda hoping someone will be a bit meaner on this community, lol.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Medley said:


> D'aww, thanks :]
> 
> I really do hope you fellas aren't holding anything back for my sake, though, haha. I kinda get a bit paranoid when I share my work with friends of mine and they all tell me it's good. I'm honestly kinda hoping someone will be a bit meaner on this community, lol.


Give my stuff a go and you see what sort of work gives you paranoia..............


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Medley said:


> D'aww, thanks :]
> 
> I really do hope you fellas aren't holding anything back for my sake, though, haha. I kinda get a bit paranoid when I share my work with friends of mine and they all tell me it's good. I'm honestly kinda hoping someone will be a bit meaner on this community, lol.


Let's wait for that when you publish your next compositions.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

1st piece - interesting idea... 
2nd piece - too short, so I can't give any real opinion.
3rd piece - I probably like this one the most, but too bad that it ended when it seemed it will develop into something even more interesting. 
Also, welcome to the forum. I am self-taught, so I can't give you any professional advice. Keep composing and with practice you'll learn more, but even with these pieces it's obvious that you have some interesting musical ideas and motifs to work with. Your motifs are very playful and interesting. I suggest you to finish the 3rd piece, because there are some very interesting things going on and now, listening to it for 3rd time, I think it's pretty much fun and brilliant piece of music.


----------



## HeavyGroovist (Oct 23, 2016)

You've got a talent for melodies - the thing I'm, among many other people, trying to make up for the lack of with different writing techniques. Lucky ******* 
Try making a full song with some structure now.


----------



## Medley (Nov 3, 2016)

nikola said:


> 1st piece - interesting idea...
> 2nd piece - too short, so I can't give any real opinion.
> 3rd piece - I probably like this one the most, but too bad that it ended when it seemed it will develop into something even more interesting.
> Also, welcome to the forum. I am self-taught, so I can't give you any professional advice. Keep composing and with practice you'll learn more, but even with these pieces it's obvious that you have some interesting musical ideas and motifs to work with. Your motifs are very playful and interesting. I suggest you to finish the 3rd piece, because there are some very interesting things going on and now, listening to it for 3rd time, I think it's pretty much fun and brilliant piece of music.


Brilliant, you say? You flatter me, sir!! >_<

Oddly enough, I do have a more completed version of the 3rd piece, but unfortunately I'm not too proud of some bits because I feel they sound a bit forced, like I was just trying to fill in the appropriate amount of time to call it a song ;p I will definitely continue work on it. You are correct, the last bit definitely has alot of potential

thx for your kind words, this truly made me feel wonderful to read :]



HeavyGroovist said:


> You've got a talent for melodies - the thing I'm, among many other people, trying to make up for the lack of with different writing techniques. Lucky *******
> Try making a full song with some structure now.


oh you guys, yall are makin me blush >_> thank you so much. I will try my best to finish all of these properly

Goodness me, what an experience this has been so far! From the bottom of my heart, I want to say my thanks to all of you. It's one thing to hear compliments from friends, it's completely another to come to a community of music savants several times more knowledgeable than myself half-expecting to get laughed off the forum or simply dismissed, and then hearing so much positivity about my work. It's overwhelming, it truly is, to come to that realization that perhaps I wasn't fooling myself in following this dream. I know that I probably shouldn't always seek everyone's approval in what I do and that musical tastes are all unique to many individuals, but all the same it is reassuring to hear all that I've heard in this thread, from people who don't necessarily feel socially obligated to be empathetic and supportive of me like many of my friends might feel.

My sincerest thanks to all of you. Your comments have filled me with so many overwhelming emotions and such relief that I simply cannot describe ♡ Thank you all very much. I promise I will do my best to finish all of these and even more, and I will continue exploring deeper into all the material that this wonderful community has to offer.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Goodness me, what an experience this has been so far! From the bottom of my heart, I want to say my thanks to all of you. It's one thing to hear compliments from friends, it's completely another to come to a community of music savants several times more knowledgeable than myself half-expecting to get laughed off the forum or simply dismissed, and then hearing so much positivity about my work. It's overwhelming, it truly is, to come to that realization that perhaps I wasn't fooling myself in following this dream. I know that I probably shouldn't always seek everyone's approval in what I do and that musical tastes are all unique to many individuals, but all the same it is reassuring to hear all that I've heard in this thread, from people who don't necessarily feel socially obligated to be empathetic and supportive of me like many of my friends might feel.


Putting yourself on a public forum like that takes courage, more composers should do that.
So go one and enjoy.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Medley, I'm ceretainly very far from any kind of music savant, but I guess I can recognize talent. You also don't need everybody to like your music. It's impossible and not necessary, so even if you get negative comments, don't make them stop you from making music. I also got a lot of positive comments, but some negative too and two comments were even pretty much rude, but that doesn't mean that you should care much for those. Sometimes you can even learn something from negative comments and improve, if needed, but I believe that every new composer should find his own voice on its own, so it's not always good for people telling you what you should do, because you can't fulfill expectations from people who expect you to make the type of music that you're not making and don't want to make. Not all people can like your music and even you won't like all your pieces equally. It still doesn't matter.


----------



## Medley (Nov 3, 2016)

nikola said:


> Medley, I'm ceretainly very far from any kind of music savant, but I guess I can recognize talent. You also don't need everybody to like your music. It's impossible and not necessary, so even if you get negative comments, don't make them stop you from making music. I also got a lot of positive comments, but some negative too and two comments were even pretty much rude, but that doesn't mean that you should care much for those. Sometimes you can even learn something from negative comments and improve, if needed, but I believe that every new composer should find his own voice on its own, so it's not always good for people telling you what you should do, because you can't fulfill expectations from people who expect you to make the type of music that you're not making and don't want to make. Not all people can like your music and even you won't like all your pieces equally. It still doesn't matter.


ah, my mistake. either way, you do seem rather knowledgeable, and Pugg is a pretty big contributor to the forum as a user, so to hear from two classical fans that I have potential is reassuring. I know not everyone will like what I do, but what I wanted to see with this thread was how far I was off the mark and if the possibility of a listenerbase within the classical community was out of the question. I like composing in several different genres, more than a few that many here would roll their eyes at I'm sure lol ;p but I find myself drawn to classical most often despite my limited knowledge on it. I just needed to prove to myself that finding a listenerbase within the genre of classical wasn't entirely out of the question and to maybe get a few pointers. And honestly....I kinda want a couple of mean comments myself lol. I'm interested in all types of feedback. There are many people with many different tastes in music, and for me part of the fun in composing music and sharing it is trying to figure out what makes everyone tick, what works for some and what doesn't. I won't exactly lose sleep over it or get discouraged, I just like to challenge myself to trying different things and seeing what comes of it.


----------

